
Daily Sketches in 2016 - ingve
https://medium.com/@zachlieberman/daily-sketches-2016-28586d8f008e
======
leafo
If anyone is interested, I made as site for doing daily creative work, it's
called [https://streak.club](https://streak.club)

There's a daily art one that's been going on for a few years now that you
might be interested in joining: [https://streak.club/s/8/daily-
art](https://streak.club/s/8/daily-art)

------
freshfey
I loved this, especially because it grew out of your time spent with your step
daughter first.

I actually want to do something similar, but with focus on programming. I
realized in 2016 that coding every day is the only way to get better, so I'm
starting with coding every day and documenting/"vlogging" the progress on
snapchat, if someone's interested my username on snapchat to follow along :)

~~~
Swizec
Followed. That sounds awesome

~~~
freshfey
Thank you! A heads up though, I'm a beginner so the skill level might not be
interesting to you :)

~~~
Swizec
Everyone's a beginner at something. It's interesting.

------
fiatjaf
Some time ago I found some obscure forum on the internet with someone who drew
some basic figure every day for one year, starting from simple circles. The
person was awful at drawing, but in the end the drawings were great. I could
never find that forum again.

I thought this was something like that.

~~~
nonis
Sounds like it might be this:
[http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php/870-Journey-...](http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php/870-Journey-
of-an-Absolute-Rookie-Paintings-and-Sketches)

~~~
duiker101
unfortunately all the attachments seem to be missing from the posts :(

~~~
mixedmath
Through the Wayback Machine, I noticed that one can view an older version [1]
which appears to have all the attachments. It's generally a very positive
thread.

[1]:[https://web.archive.org/web/20150326003841/http://www.concep...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150326003841/http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php/870-Journey-
of-an-Absolute-Rookie-Paintings-and-Sketches)

~~~
fiatjaf
Truly wonderful.

------
thesystemis
I just saw this thread... I wrote this article (and made the sketches here:
[https://www.instagram.com/zach.lieberman/](https://www.instagram.com/zach.lieberman/))
-- happy to answer any questions!

also if it's helpful to anyone, I do open office hours once per week and I am
happy to talk to anyone about sketching, creative code or anything else:

[https://medium.com/@zachlieberman/open-office-
hours-124e1b79...](https://medium.com/@zachlieberman/open-office-
hours-124e1b799b0b#.6sq5lu92j)

------
0x54MUR41
That's awesome.

Maybe this is out of topic, anyone know where is the better resource to learn
sketching, especially sketchnotes?

I found this website [1] that gives sketchnotes courses so far. Now, I'm
looking for another resources. I love sketchnotes because it's good for
visualizing ideas.

[1]: [http://ideasnotart.com/](http://ideasnotart.com/)

------
appleflaxen
that is just an incredible amount of art and creativity for a single year.
well done!

~~~
thesystemis
thanks!

